# Please help for my webserver htaccess



## ceomdali (May 24, 2018)

In my webserver in www(root for index) i using the .htaccess


RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^[URL="https://www.******************services.com[/URL]
RewriteRule (.*) https://**************services.com/$1 [R=301,L]

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTPS} off
RewriteRule (.*) https://%{HTTP_HOST}%{REQUEST_URI} [R=301,L]

RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{THE_REQUEST} ^[A-Z]{3,9}\ /index.php HTTP/
RewriteRule ^index.php$ https://******************services.com/ [R=301,L]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . /index.php [L]

<IfModule mod_expires.c>
# Enable expirations
ExpiresActive On
# HTML
ExpiresByType text/html "access plus 2 days"
</IfModule> 
<IfModule mod_headers.c>
# Set XSS Protection header
Header set X-XSS-Protection "1; mode=block"
</IfModule>


and in post folder(in www) i using the htaccess(for url rewriting:https://**************services.com/post/post.php?id=2&title=What-is-inventory-management)
Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule (.*)/(.*)/ post.php?id=$1&title=$2
RewriteRule (.*)/(.*) post.php?id=$1&title=$2 



Problem:
1. https://**************services.com

and https://************services.com/dfjghfgfg (Wrong url ) show same index page . I want to show 404 error page for wrong url.


2. how to I use https://***************services.com/2/What-is-inventory-management instead of https://***************services.com/post/2/What-is-inventory-management(I want to use post.php in root folder by adding two htaccess but menu is not working properply).


Please help me anyone.


----------

